# Male ENFPs



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd imagine that the weaknesses anyone would identify in this ENFP male, and possibly others are:

- The hunt for perfection. I know that things can always improve, and I can be very impatient to try and make things newer and better on a regular basis. I can imagine that as coming across as tiresome or irritating with certain people.

- The social butterfly effect. At the start of a relationship, I have been known to decide that this is the best person since sliced bread. Then of course, I realise it's not possible to spend all my time exploring this amazing person I have chanced upon, and start to get on with my own life. I have learned that this really confuses some people.

I'd guess that the strengths that'd be highlighted with me are:

- Conversationalists. ENFPs of both the male and female variety tend to be excellent conversationalists IME, and I have been complimented on my ability to hold a conversation on more than one occasion.

- Code of conduct. I don't treat people in manner that is incompatible with my core principles of universality, respect and tolerance. ENFPs tend to know that you catch more bees with honey than with vinegar.


----------



## Diamonic (Mar 29, 2012)

I love enfp's, they are kind, caring and so much fun. I truly covet some of their characteristics but some of their characteristics do drive me nuts!


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Diamonic said:


> I love enfp's, they are kind, caring and so much fun. I truly covet some of their characteristics but some of their characteristics do drive me nuts!


D'you know how upset ENFPs would get if we couldn't drive _someone_ a little nuts every now n again? :tongue:


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Paradox1987 said:


> D'you know how upset ENFPs would get if we couldn't drive _someone_ a little nuts every now n again? :tongue:


I'm fairly certain the species would die out. And that would be bad :crying:


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

Apollo Celestio said:


> They are charismatic, but they'll either get bored and move on, or get too involved and start writing you poetry and shit. They seem to learn life lessons through experience, so generally nomadic ones mature faster.. maturity is like the holy grail for enfps.


That's maybe one of the greatest things I've read recently. I have noticed ABSOLUTELY I learn best from having ventured into the unknown and tackled, myself, all that cometh.


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

ENFPs certainly talk out of their asses. Part of maturity I think is accepting that not everything you say has to be heard and defended with a martyred individualism.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l think my uncle is one. l used to think ENTP but e seems more idealistic at the core than l would have imagined, maybe he suppresses it to fit the male role. we get into deep conversations and l see it come out.

He's my favorite uncle and a really great person ;_;


----------

